# Anxiety, IBS, and college tests



## kixie

Hi guys I've had IBS-D symptoms for many years, but mine were so minor. I would only get them when I was super excited or nervous (with a few additional random times), and growing up I was lucky enough to have the confidence that it would never strike when it was inconvenient (ie: school, trips, etc), and it didn't. I made it through high school just fine as well as my first two years of college. During one of my last tests of the year last year, my stomach growled (I used to get embarrassed by it but it wasn't a literal phobia), and I had a full on panic attack. My heart was racing, I got severe stomach cramps, and this feeling of dread "gotta get outta here" washed over me. I made it through the test, but I haven't been the same. I've basically developed anxiety about getting D..half of it because I am so mortified about the whole situation (I don't tell my friends about it, I'm embarrassed to use public restrooms/restrooms at friends', kind of stubborn about bringing it up to a professor, etc.). I have started to allow myself to be okay with the idea of using a public restroom and, in doing so, I never need to. I know that if I didn't worry so much about it, I wouldn't get it...but easier said than done, right? It's that vicious cycle of anxiety-D-more anxiety.It's really irritating because I went from being this care-free girl to this tense, anxiety-ridden mess. I am reluctant to take long drives, go camping, go to parties, spend the night somewhere- all things I inherently love. I also used to be a very good test taker...it was my favorite part of college to me 'cuz it meant less time in class, more time with friends so it disturbs me greatly that I'm willing to throw tests and get zero's if it means getting out of the room (haven't yet, thankfully). . So, two questions: 1. how do you deal with test-taking and IBS (since most professors don't let you just get up and leave) and 2. Has anyone had any success with CBT? and where can you go about finding a good CBT therapist? Google is kind of sketchy to me, haha....THANKS!!!


----------



## BQ

Hi and Welcome! On question 1: Talk to your professors and let them know you have this condition. If they need a Dr.'s note.. have your GP write one for you so you can copy it for all of your professors and your Dept Chair.2) Ask your GP for a referral or if you are away at school, go to "student services" or whatever they call that at your school and ask for a referral.You have everything to gain by pursuing help with this problem. You have shown a great inner awareness.... and also skill at changing your thinking (re: the public restrooms) so I am betting you probably won't need too much help for all that long!I wish you all the best and come on back here and keep us updated on how you are donig!BQ


----------



## kixie

BQ said:


> Hi and Welcome! On question 1: Talk to your professors and let them know you have this condition. If they need a Dr.'s note.. have your GP write one for you so you can copy it for all of your professors and your Dept Chair.2) Ask your GP for a referral or if you are away at school, go to "student services" or whatever they call that at your school and ask for a referral.You have everything to gain by pursuing help with this problem. You have shown a great inner awareness.... and also skill at changing your thinking (re: the public restrooms) so I am betting you probably won't need too much help for all that long!I wish you all the best and come on back here and keep us updated on how you are donig!BQ


Thanks very much for the kind words and advice. I will definitely follow up on that







I honestly believe that if a professor was aware, and I had the freedom to leave the classroom whenever I want...I wouldn't ever need to, haha. Anxiety is so ridiculous. It's just the pride/embarrassment I need to overcome now!


----------



## BQ

> It's just the pride/embarrassment I need to overcome now!


I know it is hard for all of us in the beginning.BUT...It *is* just like having any other chronic illness... like diabetes.. fibromyalgia...etc. I found I had much less trouble with embarrassment when I spoke of my condition to others who I didn't know very well in a very businesslike or clinical manner. Maybe try... just handing a note to your professor and saying something like "I felt you needed to be aware of this. Thank you for your attention and understanding." Period.. and walk away..... lolTry it... All the bestBQ


----------



## thelibertine

This sounds a lot like my situation, I remember vaguely before developing full on IBS that I would when nervous/excited get D but I just kinda detatched myself and it never bothered me. Then one horrible occasion when I was very ill and away from home so had to hide it from friends, got embarrased etc. I developed THE FEAR, since then the fear has got worse and worse increasing the IBS and ruining my life! I am going to be looking into CBT too and am also at university and finding it tough. It's always that thought of I might need the toilet, what may people think, if I go, somewhere will hear etc. and then you end up needing to go!Much luck with this and know that others are in exactly the same boat! Hey maybe we can help each other through this.


----------



## kixie

thelibertine said:


> It's always that thought of I might need the toilet, what may people think, if I go, somewhere will hear etc. and then you end up needing to go!Much luck with this and know that others are in exactly the same boat! Hey maybe we can help each other through this.


Exactly! You are sitting there worrying and focusing on every little twitch your stomach makes..which is probably a good majority of the reason you get the attacks in the first place. It's definitely comforting (and slightly saddening at the same time, haha) to have so many people know what I'm going through. We can def. help each other through it- good luck!


----------



## laura91

Something that I find helps a bit is when you find yourself focusing on your stomach etc, tap a tune out with your fingers, or think about good things which have happened recently. It takes your mind off things, and as long as you don't think, hey its working!, it really helps. Also when I go back to college on Monday, I'm going to talk to someone about sitting exams in a separate room. This will help because you are less anxious about what everyone will think, and everyone else in the room is there for their own special reason, so there's nothing to lose. It's deffinately worth a try! Sorry I couldn't be of more help!


----------



## tory28

This sounds so similar to my situation. I probably have had IBS for awhile, I remember vaguely getting D more times during my teenage years then normal, but I never really paid too much attention. But I was diagnosed this August after the stress of going to college for the first time had me having attacks all the time, and gave me the absolute fear of using the bathroom at college. I've found during tests that chewing gum can help me take my mind off of my problem. I know that my GI doctor told me that chewing gum can be bad with gas for people with IBS, but he also said if it helps with the anxiety its worth chewing. I'm also seeing my school counselor right now trying to sort out all of my problems. I know certain food trigger my symptoms, as well as alcohol (an unfortunate one at college...) but its never really bad until I start freaking out about it and then I constantly feel anxious about it. I also used to be very care free, I had a great group of friends and I was so happy with my life. I feel like IBS has changed me into a different person, someone I don't like at all. I am hoping that seeing a counselor at my school's Counseling Center will help, and in the few sessions I've had it has. I would definitely recommend talking to a Counselor about it, they can help.


----------



## ttc123123

Kixie this sound so like my situation!! What I did was I went to my mentor at school and explained my situation and I told her that it is very hard to do a test when you are constantly worring about the next noise your tummy is going to make and you therefore cannot perform in the test. I said to her that if I was in a room with just myself and an exams person that would make things so much easier so thats what I had for my a-levels and it was the best thing I ever did!!! I was able to relax because I did not have the noise worry but also the worry of trying to find my seat in the room!! I was also able to sit there and eat food and have my drink in there and whoever was overseeing the exam was aware that if I needed the loo then I could go. During the exams I experienced little if no noise at all which was great and I was able to do really well!! I sat on a coat just incase because I found that my tummy noises would vibrate on the chair!!!If you have an exams office or something I would go and see them to see if you can get this because you shouldn't have to sit in a hall with loads of people if you have this problem!Don't be afraid to push this at your college because you shouldn't suffer as keeping all this worry in makes it worse, trust me I know!!Hope this helps and good luck! xxx


----------



## transatlanticist

I understand your pain and anxiety! I was diagnosed with IBS-D as a freshman in college (I'm a senior now) and my symptoms often flare up right before or during exams. I've found that a couple of things will help:--The day of the test, I'll eat "safe" foods -- ones that I know won't set off my symptoms -- and eat enough that my stomach isn't growling during the exam. --I'll be sure to take my anti-spasmodic (dicyclomine), as well as 2-3 tablets of Immodium, to help alleviate those painful intestinal spasms and diarrhea. --Meditation or yoga beforehand will sometimes help. I try and remind myself that it's only a test, that I'll be done in an hour, etc etc, while doing deep-breathing exercises or relaxing yoga poses that stretch out my abdominal muscles (child's pose, camel's pose, and upward dog are great for this!). --I bring a bottle of water and extra Immodium to the exam with me. It was a nervous habit I developed in high school. but having something there to distract me -- for example, drinking water -- will calm me down if I feel a flare-up coming on during the test.--I'll located the bathrooms in the building before I sit down for the exam. I'll also choose a seat close to the door in the event of a hasty exit. Most importantly, I would encourage you to tell your professors about your issue. This sounds like a horribly uncomfortable situation, I know; I put it off as long as I could, but my symptoms became so severe that I really had no other choice than to tell them, keeping it non-specific but to the point: that I "have a chronic intestinal disorder" that "often causes me excruciating pain" and "sometimes I have to miss or leave class suddenly when my symptoms flare up." I also let them know that when my IBS flares up at its worst, I have to take heavy painkillers (Vicodin) that knock me out of commission for a few hours or even a day or two. The conversation wasn't half as awkward as I feared, and every one of my professors was so understanding about it and remained supportive throughout the semester! They were more lenient with their attendance policies and due dates if I let them know I wasn't feeling well, and leaving class during a test to use the bathroom was no big deal. Knowing this was a huge comfort and actually helped reduce some of my anxiety about test-taking.I hope that you find some techniques that work for you! Best of luck!!!


----------



## Chic_Icelander

I'm so happy (and also sort of sad) that there are so many other people that feel like I do. One small growl of my stomach or twitch and I go into full panic mode, looking for a bathroom. Usually once I get to the bathroom I don't even have to go. All the anxiety and stress for nothing! It's different at work, though. I'm a cashier at a very busy store and if I have to use the bathroom there aren't many chances I get to just up and leave. It causes me a great deal of anxiety, especially if we have a line. I ring up people so quickly that they comment on how great my cashier skills are and how fast I am at pressing all those buttons on the register... little do they know it's because I have to poop







My IBS seems to be pretty bad in the mornings, for some reason. I use the bathroom at least 3 - 6 times in the morning. My work had me on the morning schedule (10AM - 4PM) for a couple of months and one morning I was running late and almost out the door but I had to go to the bathroom again and it just sent me into a full blown panic attack because I was so sick of it. I had a week of nothing but panic attacks after that and actually went to the hospital because one of them wouldn't stop. Now I'm on the afternoon shift (3PM - 9:30PM) and I never see my family since they work mornings. I don't eat dinner with them and by the time I get home they're all ready for bed leaving me lonely as anything. I've had IBS ever since I can remember but one certain event changed everything for me. I was out with my friends a few years ago and we ate at a pizza shop. I had a tuna sandwhich and then we went shopping. While in line I got this horrible pain in my stomach and realized I needed to use the bathroom and FAST! I had horrible diarrhea and it was so embarrassing for me because one of my friends was in the bathroom with me. Ever since then I have a fear of public bathrooms but I'm slowly getting over it. I also developed agoraphobia from this event and didn't leave my house for 6 months. My mom worked with me and slowly we went further and further from the house but to this day I can't go on long car drives (20 minutes is long for me), I can't be in any rural areas unless there's a bathroom nearby, I don't go to parties or hang out with my friends, I never have people sleep over nor do I sleep over peoples houses, I don't go on trips, I don't do anything. I had to be home-schooled for the last 2 1/2 years of my high school career and I missed out on so much. I couldn't even go to my senior prom because my school thought that if I couldn't handle a full day at school, how could I handle a 2 hour party? I started taking fiber pills and it helped for about a week or so and I felt wonderful! I was having one bowel movement in the morning and that was it. No more five or six trips to the bathroom in the first few hours I've been awake but now the fiber isn't helping. I'm back to my usual GET OUT OF MY WAY I NEED TO USE THE BATHROOM self. It's so irritating and I'm getting fed up beyond belief. IBS took over my life and I want it back! =\


----------

